

Why isn't there more iPhone/Android applications that use speech recognition?  - trusko

I was going through iPhone App Store and wondering why isn't there more apps that use speech recognition? Are there any good libraries (free or commercial) for speech recognition?
======
gchucky
Voice recognition is more or less included in Android. With the new updates,
any text box can be filled with voice text. According to
[http://www.4feets.com/2009/04/speech-recognition-in-
android-...](http://www.4feets.com/2009/04/speech-recognition-in-android-
sdk-15/) (first hit on Google) it looks like there's a class that you can use
as well.

~~~
trusko
Thanks. I didn't search that much on Android. I just assumed that situation
would be similar to iPhone.

